# DuPont Artistri Ink - DTG Bright Textile Inks



## ecafe (Aug 23, 2008)

Hello,

Do you know if there is a difference between:


the "DTG Bright Textile Inks" of colmanandcompany.com

Textile Bright Ink: Colman and Company - Discount Commercial Embroidery Supplies - Machine Embroidery Supplies Catalog


and the "DuPont Artistri Ink" of directdigitalsupply.com

Direct Digital Supply


or is it the same ink?


I also don't understand why directdigitalsupply.com doesnt have normal and light inks. I am going to get a DTG Kiosk II and I think i need each time a normal and light color of each ink except white, right?




Thank you,

Kind Regards,


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

yes the bright ink by coleman and company is different then the ink from direct digital supply. I believe direct digital supply is dupont, while I am not sure who makes the bright inks from coleman.

Also are you planning on running white ink in your kiosk 2? if so then you would not be using the light color, you would only be using the regular cmyk. Kiosk's that run only cmyk use the light colors, while the kiosk with white only runs four channels of color which is the normal cmyk.

Hope this helps


----------



## ecafe (Aug 23, 2008)

> Hope this helps


yes thank you 



> Also are you planning on running white ink in your kiosk 2? if so then you would not be using the light color, you would only be using the regular cmyk. Kiosk's that run only cmyk use the light colors, while the kiosk with white only runs four channels of color which is the normal cmyk.


alright, so all the "light" color bottoms will be felt up with white?




sunnydayz said:


> yes the bright ink by coleman and company is different then the ink from direct digital supply. I believe direct digital supply is dupont, while I am not sure who makes the bright inks from coleman.


So I guess u are advising me to use direct digital? 


Thank you again,


----------

